# Show me your mk4 GLI/Jetta



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

I am in the process of going air in my gli. I have my management and I am just up in the air on which bags to run. If you could post up some pictures and your set up that would be great. Also could someone show me how it sits in the rear with 10" wheels out back with stock fenders.:banghead:

Thanks:beer:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> I am in the process of going air in my gli. I have my management and I am just up in the air on which bags to run. If you could post up some pictures and your set up that would be great.
> 
> Thanks:beer:


dont know when you want em, or if you heard. wait for the XLs.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

jdotlim said:


> dont know when you want em, or if you heard. wait for the XLs.


Yeah I've heard they should be out sometime late this month. Just want to get some photo's and what not of bagyards and the rest of my options:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My GLI on Bagyards...

Rolling









Aired-Out









Bumper on the ground









I have a few more at home, but I think this should suffice. PM sent also...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Dont buy the current airlifts. The new xl's are going to be off the chain though id wait for them


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> My GLI on Bagyards...
> 
> Rolling
> 
> ...


Thanks boss, and I think I might just have to wait for these XL's to come out


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

my bitch 
needs passenger notch and a new sway bar as well as rear shocks. but for now..
:beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> I am in the process of going air in my gli. I have my management and I am just up in the air on which bags to run. If you could post up some pictures and your set up that would be great. Also could someone show me how it sits in the rear with 10" wheels out back with stock fenders.:banghead:
> 
> Thanks:beer:


 Not my car,but i did the install.
bagyard bombers fronts with stock uncut top mounts,airlift rears with oem shocks(bumpstops removed).
205/45/17 fronts on 8.5 rim 235/45/17 on a 9.5" rear(way too big of a tire for the rear,215/45 is recommended imo) spare tire is untouched.

[URL=http://img405.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img405/6594/dscf0092y.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/i/d....imageshack.us/img14/787/dscf0084mn.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img685/3040/dscf0086p.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img38.imageshack.us/i/d...8.imageshack.us/img38/836/dscf0094k.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img818.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img818/2801/dscf0089r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...6.imageshack.us/img96/8006/img8555p.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> Not my car,but i did the install.
> bagyard bombers fronts with stock uncut top mounts,airlift rears with oem shocks(bumpstops removed).
> 205/45/17 fronts on 8.5 rim 235/45/17 on a 9.5" rear(way too big of a tire for the rear,215/45 is recommended imo) spare tire is untouched.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir:thumbup:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Custom Bagyard Bombers front, Bagyard rears. 19x8.5 front, 19x10 rear


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

My TDI Airlift Front and Rear :










rolling


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

BYs all around "DO IT DO IT"
FYI on the new XL's your going to have to drill ur strut tower inorder to run them. just throwing that out there.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

ProjekBomb said:


> BYs all around "DO IT DO IT"
> FYI on the new XL's your going to have to drill ur strut tower inorder to run them. just throwing that out there.


Thank you sir, I did not know that


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the drilling. Air Lift gives you a template to place on the strut tower. If you can do an air ride install, you should have no issues.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

who cares if yout have to drill? it gives you a SOLID mount for a much more solid feel. Its no more work than installing a damn strut bar...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the drilling. Air Lift gives you a template to place on the strut tower. If you can do an air ride install, you should have no issues.


[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/i...1.imageshack.us/img41/6341/img7941j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/i...1.imageshack.us/img41/1882/img7945v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/i....imageshack.us/img41/5406/img7943hn.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img29.imageshack.us/i/i...9.imageshack.us/img29/7767/img7948l.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------

